# Zoro vs Law



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2022)

Location: Alabasta 

Who wins?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

Law high diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro high diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MO (Jan 28, 2022)

law stomps tbh. Awakening probably won't even be needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2022)

Depends on aCoC. If aCoC/barrier can stop Law's hax Zoro should win. If not Law should.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 28, 2022)

The one whom Oda deems more plot relevant...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## rext1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Reminder that Oda considers Law a swordsman.

All swordsman get in line BEHIND the GRANDMASTER!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jan 28, 2022)

I actually have to vote Law currently. His hax makes him second strongest alliance member after Luffy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Jan 28, 2022)

Corax said:


> Depends on aCoC. If aCoC/barrier can stop Law's hax Zoro should win. If not Law should.


This. Anyone who can’t outright stop Law’s hax though Haki is done for.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 28, 2022)

Powerhouse vs. Hax

Zoro would have to burn a ton of Haki blocking all of Law's ungodly hax.

But then again, one good hit from Zoro and it's immediately over for Law.

I'm giving it to Zoro only because Law needs his sword to actually land most of his moves and Zoro would parry all of his attacks.


----------



## convict (Jan 28, 2022)

The people who voted for Law before this chapter will vote for him. The people who voted for Zoro will vote for him. There were no new feats for Law except just reinforcing that in a 1 on 1 he is a complete ant to Yonkou as even with Kid he got ragdolled and defeated before his crew intervened. Zoro on the other hand at this stage can give at least a mid difficulty fight to Kaido or Big Mom alone.

Zoro wins convincingly for the most part but there is a slight chance that if Law lands his awakening he steals a dub as that is a devastating attack. Law is settled in the middle end of first mate level whereas Zoro is on the highest end of it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 6


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

If Law lands one awakening attack or even GK then Zoro is done . On the other hand Zoro's advCoC is great ( with little time limit B4 KOing himself ) but Law can take hit from way better advCoC user than Zoro & still be ok shape to fight & take attacks after attacks from another Yonkou .  So, Zoro will never one shot Law even if he connects and trust me with Law TP it will be a hard task .
So, Law should be able to outlast Zoro if not straight out Ko him by connecting Laws op attack . 

Law high diff

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 4


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

aCoC > Law's hax

Law has only damaged BM when she wasn't actually fighting him, first time she was after Kidd, second time she was leaving the fight

People actually saying Law can one shot Zoro have skipped like 700 chapters of this manga

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rext1 (Jan 28, 2022)

All adv CoC bros >> non adv CoC hoes.

Zoro, Yamato and Luffy = "few of the very strongest" (Kaido's own words)

Sorry Law-bros, but Oda undercut you guys twice by making Law a
1) Swordsman
2) Non Conqueror

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mylesime (Jan 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 28, 2022)

Depends on who runs out of stamina first

Both Enma/CoC for Zoro and awakening for Law take a lotta energy.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Kidd and Law main reason to be above Zoro was always them being Luffy's rivals

Since that ship has sailed, I'm afraid Zoro is back on top

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 28, 2022)

Law has been fighting against a Yonko non stop for what, 38 - 40 chapters now?  That is more impressive than what Zoro has shown so far. Law wins

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 28, 2022)

Could go either way depending on who hit first

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jan 28, 2022)

People say that one hit from Zoro and Law will be down? Law has been tanking atttacks from Kaidou and Big Mom.

I would say it can go either way depending on knowledge and how advanced COC interacts with Law's hax. But if I I have to choose propably Law due to his Awakening.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 28, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> People say that one hit from Zoro and Law will be down? Law has been tanking atttacks from Kaidou and Big Mom.


Swords attack are quit lethal. I don't see law taking lion song or any serious hit from zoro along some advanced CoC/CoA attack.
And law attacks would fry zoro's organs.

The first who hit got the fight done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro extreme diff.

Both their best attacks would cause serious damage to each other, but giving the edge to Zoro due to his adCoC haki superiority.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> Could go either way depending on who hit first


Drake is collateral casualty in their fight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Gledania (Jan 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Drake is collateral casualty in their fight


Drake will pull a gandalf and come stronger than ever

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Jan 28, 2022)

convict said:


> The people who voted for Law before this chapter will vote for him. The people who voted for Zoro will vote for him. There were no new feats for Law except just reinforcing that in a 1 on 1 he is a complete ant to Yonkou as even with Kid he got ragdolled and defeated before his crew intervened. Zoro on the other hand at this stage can give at least a mid difficulty fight to Kaido or Big Mom alone.
> 
> Zoro wins convincingly for the most part but there is a slight chance that if Law lands his awakening he steals a dub as that is a devastating attack. Law is settled in the middle end of first mate level whereas Zoro is on the highest end of it.


Law being able to grow/extend his sword is a new feat that makes it harder to argue that Zoro can just avoid "KROOM". I may have favored Zoro before, but can't imagine that he'd defend well against an ability that can both alter it's size and just pass through defenses.

Law being able to withstand serious attacks from a Yonko for this long is another thing towards his advantage. Makes it difficult to objectively claim that Zoro can convincingly overwhelm him when he's defending against Thunder Bagua's, and standing up after an onslaught.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

I have a very big doubt Law can land his ultimate hax move 1 on 1, against fully focused opponent. Also Zoro haki undoubtedly stronger then Law's, which by Law' own admission kinda tramps his df abilities. Zoro wins, probably extreme.
Also  current Zoro Ashura>>>rooftop Ashura, suggesting oyherwise is laughable.


----------



## convict (Jan 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Law being able to grow/extend his sword is a new feat that makes it harder to argue that Zoro can just avoid "KROOM". I may have favored Zoro before, but can't imagine that he'd defend well against an ability that can both alter it's size and just pass through defenses.
> 
> Law being able to withstand serious attacks from a Yonko for this long is another thing towards his advantage. Makes it difficult to objectively claim that Zoro can convincingly overwhelm him when he's defending against Thunder Bagua's, and standing up after an onslaught.



Yeah buddy if Law's great "new" feat this chapter is making his sword longer color me unimpressed. This avoiding defenses argument is no different from after chapter 1030 in which Law did the exact same thing as he did this chapter. As I said this chapter changes nothing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Danyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Serious question, can AdvCOC defend against Law's df? BM did not use it against them on panel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> I have a very big doubt Law can land his ultimate hax move 1 on 1, against fully focused opponent.


teleport, worked on Kaido just fine
and Zoro isnt yonkou level like Laws curernt opponent

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Danyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> teleport, worked on Kaido just fine
> and Zoro isnt yonkou level like Laws curernt opponent


Already said, it was a sneak atack, Kaido was focused on Zoro. 
Zoro also not going to put down his defence and turn his back, to give Law oppening.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Law being able to grow/extend his sword is a new feat that makes it harder to argue that Zoro can just avoid "KROOM"


Yeah, there's no way Zoro can avoid an extending sword

It's not like he already defeated a character with an extending sword in Skypea or anything


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 28, 2022)

He knew he had awakening here but had the look of a man glad to be on Zoro's side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 16


----------



## joodaa (Jan 28, 2022)

Oda only lets Law hit Kroom when BM isn't paying attention, so that leads me to believe the outcome would be different if she was. So despite being a devastating attack its, not the be-all and end-all. I believe Zoro wins, nothings changed for me.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He knew he had awakening here but had the look of a man glad to be on Zoro's side.


BM had the same reaction when Luffy used G4 vs Kaido but does that mean anything ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Jan 28, 2022)

convict said:


> Yeah buddy if Law's great "new" feat this chapter is making his sword longer color me unimpressed. This avoiding defenses argument is no different from after chapter 1030 in which Law did the exact same thing as he did this chapter. As I said this chapter changes nothing.


Not sure if you realize the implications of that? Law not needing to approach his opponent to land the attack is a pretty substantial new advantage when before people weren’t sure if he could even land the attack without a distraction because of his need to get close.

Not sure what people said about Law being able to bypass defenses, but those two abilities coupled together would make the attack hard to avoid for most people that aren’t already familiar with it. In most cases Zoro would unwittingly try to block, and thatd turn out bad for him.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yeah, there's no way Zoro can avoid an extending sword
> 
> It's not like he already defeated a character with an extending sword in Skypea or anything


An extended sword that also bypasses defenses is the problem. Emphasis on the bypasses defenses.


----------



## Eustathios (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro high diff

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> An extended sword that also bypasses defenses is the problem. Emphasis on the bypasses defenses.


Zoro didn't block a single attack from Ohm, he dodged every single one.

Why is bypassing defenses important when Zoro has shown he can easily dodge expandable swords?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> BM had the same reaction when Luffy used G4 vs Kaido but does that mean anything ?


Yes it means a lot. She realized Luffy can damage kaidou which means he can damage her too. Luffy did not attack BM once as far as I remember because she would be manhandled like nothing. 

On topic.. 

Law admitted his powers don't work perfectly on the yonkou due to their haki. 

Now that Zoro can unleash his CoC, law is going to have a lot of trouble affecting Zoro the way he thinks his DF allows him

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> , it was a sneak atack


Two Piece


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> BM had the same reaction when Luffy used G4 vs Kaido but does that mean anything ?


In BM's case she was displaying her typical shocked face. Oda has shown her shocked at things that you wouldn't expect before. With her it's words that matter. I'm sure you remember her telling Kaido to dodge Zoro's attack?

With Law it's different because Oda doesn't give him buffoon traits. It also mirrors Kidd's reaction to Luffy's G4. Both Supernova were clearly unnerved at what they were seeing from Zoro and Luffy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2022)

Future WSS > his swordsman peers


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Yes it means a lot. She realized Luffy can damage kaidou which means he can damage her too. Luffy did not attack BM once as far as I remember because she would be manhandled like nothing.
> 
> On topic..
> 
> ...


Yea , but did that mean BM reacted that ways cause G4 Luffy will beat BM ?

Btw, Law meant only SHAMBLES which was working vs all RT5 but not Yonkou cause their haki lvl too high



Seraphoenix said:


> In BM's case she was displaying her typical shocked face. Oda has shown her shocked at things that you wouldn't expect before. With her it's words that matter. I'm sure you remember her telling Kaido to dodge Zoro's attack?
> 
> With Law it's different because Oda doesn't give him buffoon traits. It also mirrors Kidd's reaction to Luffy's G4. Both Supernova were clearly unnerved at what they were seeing from Zoro and Luffy.


Yea , as Luffys underlying they underestimated Zoro expected less from him . It's never indicates inferiority


----------



## Danyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Two Piece


Great argument, i am defeated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Yea , as Luffys underlying they underestimated Zoro expected less from him . It's never indicates inferiority


There is no indication that either Law or Kidd look down at Zoro as some underling that was exceeding the expectations of an underling. 

Kidd praised him for stopping hakai (Probably the only compliment he's ever given) and Law was stunned that he could still fight after blocking hakai.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> Great argument


I know


----------



## Chip Skylark (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Zoro didn't block a single attack from Ohm, he dodged every single one.
> 
> Why is bypassing defenses important when Zoro has shown he can easily dodge expandable swords?


Sounds like you gotta re-read the fight, to be honest. Zoro blocked or parried often, as he does in pretty much all of his fights. He also remarked at one point that he couldn't avoid Ohm's attacks. He ultimately won by overpowering Ohm directly. Not by outmaneuvering him, or anything.





Besides, Law should be a much more difficult opponent than someone like Ohm.


----------



## Danyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

So, serious question again, can AdvCOC defend against Law's df?


----------



## Eustathios (Jan 28, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> So, serious question again, can AdvCOC defend against Law's df?


CoA can as per Rayleigh and also Law's comments on the RT


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro win this. 

Zoro's sword imbued with adcoc is like that of lightsaber, deadly as fuck with minimum effort to use compare to a technique that can be use as a last resort.


----------



## Danyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> CoA can as per Rayleigh and also Law's comments on the RT


So, considering that Zoro's haki>Law's, also having top lvl reaction speed,  Zoro can easily block/dodge Law's hax moves right?! Yeah Zoro wins no doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> So, serious question again, can AdvCOC defend against Law's df?


It should be I think. Since shambles was blocked by Kaido's/BM's haki. Shambles is also a room technique like Kroom.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Jan 28, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> So, serious question again, can AdvCOC defend against Law's df?


Big Mom’s AdvCoC hasn’t worked at all, evidently. We know characters can defend their body with that, but hasn’t helped a Yonko so why should we assume itd help Zoro?


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Big Mom’s AdvCoC hasn’t worked at all, evidently. We know characters can defend their body with that, but hasn’t helped a Yonko so why should we assume itd help Zoro?


She didn't use aCoC. Well at least in these moments for sure.


----------



## bil02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro. 
Has strong enough Haki to take on Law's hax.

Shambles maybe a problem but Zoro's current reactions are enough to deal with it.

Techniques like Mes and tact are merely distractions on this level.

Counter Shock and Gamma knife are going to be deadly if they land but Zoro has a chance of reacting and blocking with Haki barriers.

Awakening seems to require Distractions(and doesn't use shamble) to land while Zoro can finish this fight with any of his speed Hell style finishers head on.

Zoro very high to extreme.


----------



## featherine augustus (Jan 28, 2022)

Can go either way

First does adv coc negates law's control over zoro the same like Kaido/BM?

If yes then zoro has advantage , still it can go either way

If no then law wins extreme diff , zoro's reflex are top knotch and even a single attack is lethal still law's mobilty and unpredictability gives him the win


----------



## Chip Skylark (Jan 28, 2022)

Corax said:


> She didn't use aCoC. Well at least in these moments for sure.


I’d argue aCoC is why they could defend against shambles, and why Luffy can suddenly withstand attacks that would knock him out 15 minutes ago. It has a passive influence on a characters durability/defense.


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> I’d argue aCoC is why they could defend against shambles, and why Luffy can suddenly withstand attacks that would knock him out 15 minutes ago. It has a passive influence on a characters durability/defense.


I don't think it is a passive ability. Even if it is for sure passive aCoC is much weaker than shield/active version.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> There is no indication that either Law or Kidd look down at Zoro as some underling that was exceeding the expectations of an underling.
> 
> Kidd praised him for stopping hakai (Probably the only compliment he's ever given) and Law was stunned that he could still fight after blocking hakai.


so admiring = being weaker ? lol


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> so admiring = being weaker ? lol


Agreed. The look on their faces was clearly admiration and not shock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bil02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro can take even Gamma knife,get messed up completely and still pull through sheer will to land attacks on Law.
Can't say the same for Law with Sword lethality.


----------



## charles101 (Jan 28, 2022)

Is playing dead restricted?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Conxc (Jan 28, 2022)

Still Zoro. Call me when Law starts to land shit straight up…

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro is supposed to be some tank but he got spanked along time ago and got degraded to subordinate clean up and now he’s on deaths door for after fighting King.
Law on the other hand has been fighting nothing but the emperors this entire time.  
Law would fold that boy like a lawn chair.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Z boys show me an attack that put a emperor on their back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Z boys show me an attack that put a emperor on their back.



L boys show me an attack that scarred an emperor.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> L boys show me an attack that scarred an emperor.


That last attack made the people around think she was dead. I’ll take that over a scar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Yea , but did that mean BM reacted that ways cause G4 Luffy will beat BM ?
> 
> Btw, Law meant only SHAMBLES which was working vs all RT5 but not Yonkou cause their haki lvl too high


Sure it's not about realizing she will be beaten, but it's about she can be damaged which she thought they can't do. 

If shambles doesn't work, the rest of his abilities have less damage when Haki is involved. Haki can be used offensively and defensively and we saw Zoro already do it when King tried to grab his swords a second time. 

Now that Luffy and Zoro can tap into CoC and advanced CoC freely. The game changed. Until Kid and Law can start using CoC like Luffy and Zoro, they have no chance of beating them 1 on 1. 

CoC utility is what separates the top from everyone else it's been confirmed.


----------



## Danyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Z boys show me an attack that put a emperor on their back.


Law boys show a single 1 on 1 fight that he actually won. Or a single time when he actually landed hes hax moves wo distraction.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> That last attack made the people around think she was dead. I’ll take that over a scar.



Same fodders that thought Aokiji was dead after WB stabbed him?   

You gotta do better than that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> Law boys show a single 1 on 1 fight that he actually won. Or a single time when he actually landed hes hax moves wo distraction.


Oh so you can’t show me one. Concession accepted.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

you cant even see Zoros "scar" compared to Odens scar 


Plus Bigger Mom is more durable than Kaido

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Kamisori (Jan 28, 2022)

Extreme either way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mylesime (Jan 28, 2022)

Kamisori said:


> Extreme either way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

A non advanced CoC user will never beat an advanced CoC user.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Sure it's not about realizing she will be beaten, but it's about she can be damaged which she thought they can't do.
> 
> If shambles doesn't work, the rest of his abilities have less damage when Haki is involved. Haki can be used offensively and defensively and we saw Zoro already do it when King tried to grab his swords a second time.
> 
> ...


Yea , we don't need Laws reaction to realize Asura did damage , so I don't know what u r arguing .

When was it stated Laws other ability does less damage to yonkou ?

 Also , Zoro's advCoC defensive barrier that is shown to be way below what Luffy showed . Luffy effortlessly blocked a advCoC attack from a Yonkou while also stressing his leg for attack . While all Zoro did was prevent a YC1 from unarming him but I can see right after that Zoro was rolling back to be in fighting position while the YC1 was already in offense , and kicked Zoro in face and Zoro did not / could not block that attack with his almighty barrier either .


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Yea , we don't need Laws reaction to realize Asura did damage , so I don't know what u r arguing .
> 
> When was it stated Laws other ability does less damage to yonkou ?
> 
> Also , Zoro's advCoC defensive barrier that is shown to be way below what Luffy showed . Luffy effortlessly blocked a advCoC attack from a Yonkou while also stressing his leg for attack . While all Zoro did was prevent a YC1 from unarming him but I can see right after that Zoro was rolling back to be in fighting position while the YC1 was already in offense , and kicked Zoro in face and Zoro did not / could not block that attack with his almighty barrier either .



Zoro got kicked in super high speed and he just unlocked it. Let him heal and come back and he'll show you better usage of CoC. 

Even though I don't wanna play this game, but Zoro showed stronger offensive power than anyone else on the island.  

Also, it doesn't need to be stated. Haki protects you from DFs, it's been known for ages. It's why Shambles doesn't work on the Yonkou and it's why Law stabbing a Yonkou with counter shock does less damage than in comparison to Vergo or Doffy.

Yes it's because they're physically stronger and it's because their Haki is better.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Law high to extreme diff


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Zoro got kicked in super high speed and he just unlocked it. Let him heal and come back and he'll show you better usage of CoC.
> 
> Even though I don't wanna play this game, but Zoro showed stronger offensive power than anyone else on the island.
> 
> ...


Ok when Zoro shows that then come back to this thread and use it as argument ok ? Not now .

All other of ur point is baseless assumptions , so I don't see the argument going anywhere .


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Ok when Zoro shows that then come back to this thread and use it as argument ok ? Not now .
> 
> All other of ur point is baseless assumptions , so I don't see the argument going anywhere .


Welcome to arguing with a zboy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Zoro got kicked in super high speed and he just unlocked it. Let him heal and come back and he'll show you better usage of CoC.
> 
> Even though I don't wanna play this game, but Zoro showed stronger offensive power than anyone else on the island.
> 
> ...


Welcome to arguing with a zhater

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Ok when Zoro shows that then come back to this thread and use it as argument ok ? Not now .
> 
> All other of ur point is baseless assumptions , so I don't see the argument going anywhere .


Shows what?  He already showed he can use advanced CoC attacks. We know Zoro's will is not inferior to anyone in the verse and that is not an exaggeration. Zoro can now clash with any top tier perfectly.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Shows what?  He already showed he can use advanced CoC attacks. We know Zoro's will is not inferior to anyone in the verse and that is not an exaggeration. Zoro can now clash with any top tier perfectly.


Ok dude cool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Turrin (Jan 28, 2022)

Law should still be above Zoro ((No Asura)at this point.  While Zoro is as offensively dangerous to me as Law’s Shock Willie or Gama Knife (maybe even more); Law is kore defensively sound due to his teleportation and curtain techniques. So Zoro is less likely to land his finishing blow then Law is.

Also Law and Kidd are fighting a Yonko, while Zoro is only fighting a YC1. We know YC1 is pretty far off from Yonko level since Kaidou easily defeated Luffy who was YC1, the gap being bigger then the help Kidd is giving Law.
—-
With all of that said though Asura is an unexplained power and was able to damage Kaidou even before Zoro learned CoC infusion, so if Zoro were to pull out Asura in the fight I could see him beating Law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 28, 2022)

Law obviously for having much much better feats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jan 28, 2022)

Law wins, Kroon OP. If he can fuck up someone like Linkin with his awakened attacks, imagine him connecting against someone with far less durability.


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Z boys show me an attack that put a emperor on their back.


Ill show u one that puts one in the grave within the next 10-20 chapters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He knew he had awakening here but had the look of a man glad to be on Zoro's side.


Law had that look of " Is Kaido dead,   Is this the end."


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Law had that look of " Is Kaido dead,   Is this the end."


I think its more "he just grew 3 heads and 9 arms/blades spontaneously"


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> I think its more "he just grew 3 heads and 9 arms/blades spontaneously"


That too.

Law  has rather amazed at the all the shit zoro pulled off on the rooftop.


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 28, 2022)

Law extreme
zero doubts


----------



## shintebukuro (Jan 28, 2022)

I think Zoro still edges out Kidd and Law. But it's not by as much as I originally thought it'd be.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Typhon (Jan 28, 2022)

The arguments I'm seeing for Zoro winning are lol worthy. People trying to say Zoro effectively one shots when Kaidou or Big Meme couldn't and that Zoro can block Law's hax just because

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

make the Kidd vs Zoro thread


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Z boys show me an attack that put a emperor on their back.



Zoro's so good he put an emperor on their front instead whilst having 30 broken bones

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Zoro's so good he put an emperor on their front instead whilst having 30 broken bones



Jinbei did better


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

Typhon said:


> The arguments I'm seeing for Zoro winning are lol worthy. People trying to say Zoro effectively one shots when Kaidou or Big Meme couldn't and that Zoro can block Law's hax just because



Law can't avoid Zoro's attack either, hence why it would be extreme diff either way


----------



## ho11ow (Jan 28, 2022)

They both capable to one shot each other so whoever landing their attack first win

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2022)

The one with the shittier fanbase


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Law : Shows he can tank TB & still be in shape to get punishment from another Yonko for extended period of time yet still notKOed to this day 

OL : but Zoro will one shot Law

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jan 28, 2022)

Barf Zoro sans making it unbearable to be in forums these days, since Law is the Captian of a crew and the big super nova trio I'm gonna say Law.



o0Shinthi0o said:


> Law : Shows he can tank TB & still be in shape to get punishment from another Yonko for extended period of time yet still notKOed to this day
> 
> OL : but Zoro will one shot Law


That's Zoro sans base in a nut shell.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro wins mid-diff. As should any advCoC user should.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

Kroom >= adCoC

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## bil02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Law showing he can take Thunder Bagua and continuing is somehow an amazing feat when Zoro took the same attack after having 30+ broken bones in his body,Destroying prometheus in Cqc and then using his remaining energy to land Ashura on Kaido,and remaining conscious. 

Kaido's thunder Bagua deals blunt damage and again Law was hit from range,not on the head like Luffy in act 1.
If someone like King who is still very durable in speed mode was Ko'd and had his wing sliced in half by Zoro's finisher,someone like Law gets split in 2 if that lands on him.

Zoro is a swordsman and with Advcoc is thus more lethal than even Kaidou,don't see how comparing Kaidou and Zoro helps law.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Conxc (Jan 28, 2022)

Law’s crew literally begging Big Mom to stop beating his ass  

“Mama-sama, please stop beating our captain like a drum.” Ohhh and Mama is a merciful one. She felt so bad she turned her back on him because she knows that’s the only way e can land his ultimate…

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dunno (Jan 28, 2022)

Law has no chance. He can't beat Big Mom even with help. What's he gonna do against someone who beat someone who beat Big Mom? These two aren't playing in the same league.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Law himself was SHOCKED at Zoro’s endurance and attack power. Now that Zoro can use advanced CoC, he takes it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro clearly wins

Zoro's advanced coc hurt Kaidou more than both of Law's awakening attacks on Big Mom. That was after Zoro got his bones broken by an attack Law wouldn't have been able to defend.

Law is also a swordsman so at one point Zoro will be superior. I'm saying this not necessarily as a point that current Zoro > current law but so that people understand it is something that will happen. Luffy's rival > Luffy's fm is not set in stone like Zoro wss > swordsman

Zoro high diff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Zoro's advanced coc hurt Kaidou more than both of Law's awakening attacks on Big Mom.


How can you determine that?


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Law’s crew literally begging Big Mom to stop beating his ass
> 
> “Mama-sama, please stop beating our captain like a drum.” Ohhh and Mama is a merciful one. She felt so bad she turned her back on him because she knows that’s the only way e can land his ultimate…


His crew is soft. . Law ain’t cry. I know who did tho. Zoro after Mihawk gave him that work.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> How can you determine that?


Laws jaw was literally on the floor watching what Zoro was capable of.


----------



## bil02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Law somehow has superior feats for getting destroyed by Linlin,sneak attacking her to land attacks and saying he will rather die than letting her go to the roof and interfere with Pk Luffy's fight.

Zoro too is capable of all these "feats",doesn't make him more impressive though.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Law somehow has superior feats for getting destroyed by Linlin,sneak attacking her to land attacks and saying he will rather die than letting her go to the roof and interfere with Pk Luffy's fight.
> 
> Zoro too is capable of all these "feats",doesn't make him more impressive though.


Zoro right now is fearing death because of a subordinate of a Yonko. He not on that level.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Laws jaw was literally on the floor watching what Zoro was capable of.


It would be rather pretentious of law to not be amazed seeing that Zoro was doing the shit he was doing with pure strength and skill.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Laws jaw was literally on the floor watching what Zoro was capable of.


And everybody around thought Momma was dead from Law’s attack. We can do this all day.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> It would be rather pretentious of law to not be amazed seeing that Zoro was doing the shit he was doing with pure strength and skill.


Gets handed a magic sword that maximizes your attack power=pure strength and skill now does it


----------



## bil02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Zoro right now is fearing death because of a subordinate of a Yonko. He not on that level.


Yep Zoro's sneak attacks actually do serious damage.
Zoro is on a superior level alright.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Gets handed a magic sword that maximizes your attack power=pure strength and skill now does it


Handling that sword takes a significant amount of strength and skill.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Law himself was SHOCKED at Zoro’s endurance and attack power. Now that Zoro can use advanced CoC, he takes it.





MartyMcFly1 said:


> Laws jaw was literally on the floor watching what Zoro was capable of.


none of that means Law cant kill Zoro 1v1, reaction piece =/= feats

he himself damaged the more durable yonkou more so than Zoro damaged the less durable yonkou

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Momma: I haven’t been this wounded in decades, Y’all have clearly come for my head. 
Kaido: It’ll leave a scar

Which one sounds more impressive?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> none of that means Law cant kill Zoro 1v1, reaction piece =/= feats
> 
> he himself damaged the more durable yonkou more so than Zoro damaged the less durable yonkou


That level of shock concerning someone’s feats in real time speaks volumes to how they believe they would perform against them.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Yep Zoro's sneak attacks actually do serious damage.
> Zoro is on a superior level alright.


They do serious damage but he couldn’t knock Kaido down and Kuma had to spare him when he did that on TB. Hell he didn’t even knock Kuma down for that matter.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> How can you determine that?


Big mom has gotten up from those attacks both times chilling


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Big mom has gotten up from those attacks both times chilling


But Kaido still went on to  fight Luffy,  he didn't even go to the ground.


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> And everybody around thought Momma was dead from Law’s attack. We can do this all day.


Because they had no idea that sword is not physically stabbing her.


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> But Kaido still went on to  fight Luffy,  he didn't even go to the ground.


after 4 awakening attacks, she touched the ground.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> after 4 awakening attacks, she touched the ground.


She was down after the first two.


----------



## bil02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> They do serious damage but he couldn’t knock Kaido down and Kuma had to spare him when he did that on TB. Hell he didn’t even knock Kuma down for that matter.


Lmao we now bringing Kuma into current events? Not like Law could've overcame Kuma's haki at that point to make him stumble.


Yep 30 broken bones Zoro couldn't knock down Kaido,No broken bone Law and Kid are only accomplishing around as much damage as what Zoro did with his scar(amount of damage received in decades and I'm even being generous with them).

Current Zoro is even stronger than the one who gave Kaidou the scar.


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> She was down after the first two.


lets see if she falls if law uses his awakening and then zoro his finisher against king, I mean of couse she would. This downplaying is ridiculous, if someone of them wins its an extreme dif fight.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Law : Shows he can tank TB & still be in shape to get punishment from another Yonko for extended period of time yet still notKOed to this day
> 
> OL : but Zoro will one shot Law



You acting like you're any better is quite funny  



o0Shinthi0o said:


> If Law lands one awakening attack or even GK then Zoro is done .


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Handling that sword takes a significant amount of strength and skill.


Maybe strength(stamina or haki capacity) I don't agree with skill. Laws devilfruit takes a siginificant amount of skill to use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Lmao we now bringing Kuma into current events? Not like Law could've overcame Kuma's haki at that point to make him stumble.
> 
> 
> Yep 30 broken bones Zoro couldn't knock down Kaido,No broken bone Law and Kid are only accomplishing around as much damage as what Zoro did with his scar.
> ...


I’m just showing that his sneak attacks aren’t as lethal as you’re saying. Both people he snuck were relatively fine in both scenarios. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Maybe strength(stamina or haki capacity)* I don't agree with skill. *Laws devilfruit takes a siginificant amount of skill to use.



Why not?  You need both to properly wield a blade.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Why not?  You need both to properly wield a blade.


Law can weild a blade, why would he be in awe from zoro weilding a blade?


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 28, 2022)

The advance COC having guy, that's 1000 times more lethal, physically superior and can fight for much longer. While needing less time to telegraph his attacks.
Also Law got coc-doubt by Kaido in the rooftop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2022)

Law easily. Kidd easily as well.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

A character that does not have advanced CoC cannot beat a character with advanced CoC, Oda emphasized this point many times this arc.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> A character that does not have advanced CoC cannot beat a character with advanced CoC, Oda emphasized this point many times this arc.


So you don't think king could defeat Elizabello? Such dumb thinking,


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Law can weild a blade, why would he be in awe from zoro weilding a blade?


Is law capable of wielding the ennma?


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> You acting like you're any better is quite funny


Yea cause Zoro sure has his inside like a Yonkou with crazy DF not just normal human . Even GK is lethal for any human body inside .


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Yea cause Zoro sure has his inside like a Yonkou with crazy DF not just normal human . Even GK is lethal for any human body inside .


You realize BM's insides are exactly the same as a regular human? They're just... bigger

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> The advance COC having guy, that's 1000 times more lethal, physically superior and can fight for much longer. While needing less time to telegraph his attacks.
> Also Law got coc-doubt by Kaido in the rooftop.


Laws still fighting an zoro is passed out from exhaustion.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> The advance COC having guy, that's 1000 times more lethal, physically superior and can fight for much longer. While needing less time to telegraph his attacks.
> Also Law got coc-doubt by Kaido in the rooftop.


Who has fought more this arc on the main stage and without needing a drug just for him to be back on his feet right now? Who also was actually passed out for the second time this arc? Don’t worry I’ll wait.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Is law capable of wielding the ennma?


We don't know, but give zoro shisui again instead of enma and he cant replicate that feat (if it was pure skill and strength, he wouldn't need a magic sword). So it's not skill its a magic sword. He just happens to have the haki capacity to weild it, and I'm guessing law does too because hes lasting longer against a yonkou than zoro did fighting YC1.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Some people seem to have missed the memo that explicitly said "Law is the goddamn best doctor in the entire fucking world and can do literal medical miracles"


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Some people seem to have missed the memo that explicitly said "Law is the goddamn best doctor in the entire fucking world and can do literal medical miracles"


And has yet to perform first aid on himself throughout this entire battle.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> And has yet to perform first aid on himself throughout this entire battle.


Maybe you should look at Law barely standing in the rooftop, look at him running around no worries a minute later and connect the dots?


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> You realize BM's insides are exactly the same as a regular human? They're just... bigger


So, u r telling me Zoro can use 1 year of his life to get power up too after suffering damage ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Maybe you should look at Law barely standing in the rooftop, look at him running around no worries a minute later and connect the dots?


Did law teleport to luffy and perform a medical miracle 3 times? Because the same thing happened to luffy


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Maybe you should look at Law barely standing in the rooftop, look at him running around no worries a minute later and connect the dots?


My man is making shit up again?
And even if he did, that’s the nature of his power. You are creating an asterisk now? What a cop out.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> can fight for much longer


??



Lawliet said:


> A character that does not have advanced CoC cannot beat a character with advanced CoC,


Two Piece

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Did law teleport to luffy and perform a medical miracle 3 times? Because the same thing happened to luffy
I remember this. This did happen. The same way he was able to attend to Zoro’s after the rooftop. Oh wait.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, u r telling me Zoro can use 1 year of his life to get power up too after suffering damage ?


How does that change BM's insides again? 

Or are you trying to say that Law's the reason she powered up? Because she was just fine after his attack




DarkRasengan said:


> Did law teleport to luffy and perform a medical miracle 3 times? Because the same thing happened to luffy


You mean Luffy who had to eat to be able to move? hmmmm no, Law didn't perform a medical miracle, meat performed it for him

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> We don't know, but give zoro shisui again instead of enma and he cant replicate that feat (if it was pure skill and strength, he wouldn't need a magic sword). So it's not skill its a magic sword. *He just happens to have the haki capacity to weild it, and I'm guessing law does too because hes lasting longer against a yonkou than zoro did fighting YC1.*



Not sure if finishing a fight quickly where you are the winner is better than getting mercielessly  pounded by a yonkou.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> My man is making shit up again?
> And even if he did, that’s the nature of his power. You are creating an asterisk now? What a cop out.


Oh after I read your post I thought we were making jokes 

But it seems you were actually serious

LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Not sure if finishing a fight quickly where you are the winner is better than getting mercielessly  pounded by a yonkou.


The point is zoro is collapsed and law is still fighting, so from a stamina point of view law is superior. Which means he should be able to weild enma. I obviously wasn't talking about who performed better relative to their opponent as I was talking about stamina, I would think reading comprehension should be there.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Kidd and Law main reason to be above Zoro was always them being Luffy's rivals
> 
> Since that ship has sailed, I'm afraid Zoro is back on top


Pretty much this. I used to be a pretty big advocate of the Kidd and Luffy rivalry. Oda just ruined it and it’s pretty clear Law and Kidd are just SH cheerleaders at this point.

I’m picking Zoro as I think AdvCoC is a bigger power up than awakening.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m still trying to understand how Zoro’s stamina is better but he fell unconscious TWICE before the other character did. Help me out on that.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> The point is zoro is collapsed and law is still fighting, so from a stamina point of view law is superior.


Did Law get hit by Hakkai? No? Well then that's what we call a "Dumbass comparison"


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> I’m still trying to understand how Zoro’s stamina is better but he fell unconscious TWICE before the other character did. Help me out on that.


I'll help you out

Nami gets hit by Brook's attacks and lasts 5 minutes
Brook gets hit by Zoro's attacks and lasts 5 seconds

Does Nami have better stamina? Or do we just not compare them because the circumstances are so absurdly different?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> I’m still trying to understand how Zoro’s stamina is better but he fell unconscious TWICE before the other character did. Help me out on that.


They have no refute, zboys just start blabbering about something else.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> How does that change BM's insides again?
> 
> Or are you trying to say that Law's the reason she powered up? Because she was just fine after his attack
> 
> ...


She was not fine , just like last time she will need to PU or she is done


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Did Law get hit by Hakkai? No? Well then that's what we call a "Dumbass comparison"


Zoro got a miracle drug that healed all that, did you miss it? That's what we call "selective reading".

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> I'll help you out
> 
> Nami gets hit by Brook's attacks and lasts 5 minutes
> Brook gets hit by Zoro's attacks and lasts 5 seconds
> ...


But laws fighting a yonkou and zoro was fighting king, so this arguments actually works in laws favor lol, you're actually debating yourself and proving yourself wrong lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> I'll help you out
> 
> Nami gets hit by Brook's attacks and lasts 5 minutes
> Brook gets hit by Zoro's attacks and lasts 5 seconds
> ...


Law got hit by one of those same people that knocked Zoro out. You really trying  to use Brook bs Nami as a comparison? Dear Lord.
The man even got outside help and was still on his ass first multiple times.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Zoro got a miracle drug that healed all that, did you miss it? That's what we call "selective reading".


You mean the drug that took effect after he was down for the first time?
The drug which has secondary effects that double the damage he's suffered which caused his second KO?

Yes, I know about it, but I have doubts that you do.



DarkRasengan said:


> But laws fighting a yonkou and zoro was fighting king, so this arguments actually works in laws favor lol, you're actually debating yourself and proving yourself wrong lol


King can dish out Hakkai? Daaaaamn that man sure is strong isn't he

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> You mean the drug that took effect after he was down for the first time?
> The drug which has secondary effects that double the damage he's suffered which caused his second KO?
> 
> Yes, I know about it, but I have doubts that you do.
> ...


No but zoros stamina got depleted fighting king after getting healed by a miracle drug, the drug took effect after he defeated king. Where are you getting this from?

Hakai damage got erased = cannon
Zoro fought king and got depleted of his stamina by enma = cannon
after zoro won, the drugs side effect took effect = cannon

Law is still kickin

I know you read two piece but come on...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> The point is zoro is collapsed and law is still fighting, so from a stamina point of view law is superior.


that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Btw Law is still conscious after all of that with no steroid and isn’t looking death in the face. But Zoro’s stamina is better somehow. 
I guess Law healed himself on the floor @Strobacaxi


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> that doesn't make any sense.


That's because your mind is clouded by zoro fanatasism, as soon as someone proves you wrong about zoro - Brain short circuit ensues.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> You mean the drug that took effect after he was down for the first time?
> The drug which has secondary effects that double the damage he's suffered which caused his second KO?
> 
> Yes, I know about it, but I have doubts that you do.
> ...


Scans of the drug taking effect after hes down the first time please.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> That's because your mind is clouded by zoro fanatasism, as soon as someone proves you wrong about zoro - Brain short circuit ensues.


Canute is definitely one of the more level headed posters here. Shit talk aside, I don’t think fanboyism is the case with him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Canute is definitely one of the more level headed posters here. Shit talk aside, I don’t think fanboy is is the case with him.


I had to argue with him for like 4 hours to prove him wrong the other day because he didn't read the kaido fight and know that luffy didn't need the gomu gomu to hurt kaido. I'm supprised he conceded eventually but oh my god. You have to argue like a lawyer and post proof in the face of zoro where they don't have to post anything and it's understood as cannon.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 28, 2022)

I think Law would win against Law since he could easily take away the swordman's swords with his DF ability.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Jan 28, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> Law boys show a single 1 on 1 fight that he actually won.


Law vs smoker

Law vs Vergo 
Law vs Yetti Cool Brothers:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Zoro vs Yetti Cool Brothers:

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> That's because your mind is clouded by zoro fanatasism, as soon as someone proves you wrong about zoro - Brain short circuit ensues.


Canute is not part of the legion , let the man go


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Law got hit by one of those same people that knocked Zoro out.


Shame he didn't get hit by a combined attack that dwarves the island, right? Oh, and the hit that you're talking about? Yeah, guess who got hit by that exact attack first? 



DarkRasengan said:


> No but zoros stamina got depleted fighting king after getting healed by a miracle drug, the drug took effect after he defeated king. Where are you getting this from?
> 
> Hakai damage got erased = cannon
> Zoro fought king and got depleted of his stamina by enma = cannon
> after zoro won, the drugs side effect took effect = cannon



The drug wore off when Zoro collapsed. It's the reason he collapsed. He was fine before ending the fight, and suddenly collapsed once it ended. Chopper even eluded to it now, "I hope Zoro won already" because the drug secondary effects should already be hitting him.

So let's make a summary

Zoro collapsed after taking Hakkai + point blank unprotected TB - Absolutely incomparable to anything Law took
Got healed a bunch
Went on to fight King, with Enma sucking him dry and without getting magic energy, collapsed again once the magic drugs wore off - Absolutely incomparable to Law's situation


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> That's because your mind is clouded by zoro fanatasism, as soon as someone proves you wrong about zoro - Brain short circuit ensues.


it's that you say his stamina is better when zoro is using the ennma.  It's a weird thought pattern.
And  also that' he's getting pounded to oblivion makes him look better from a stamina point.  Remember Kidd is there as well so it's being shared between the two.

Even more so when law was surprised Zoro could still stand much less attack kaido after blocking the hakai. ....well temporarily stopping.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Shame he didn't get hit by a combined attack that dwarves the island, right? Oh, and the hit that you're talking about? Yeah, guess who got hit by that exact attack first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got hit several times by a stronger version of momma on the rooftop. We really doing this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> But Kaido still went on to  fight Luffy,  he didn't even go to the ground.


Kaidou gave that attack a lot of respect. Big Mom is literally chilling 


DarkRasengan said:


> Laws still fighting an zoro is passed out from exhaustion.





Firo said:


> I’m still trying to understand how Zoro’s stamina is better but he fell unconscious TWICE before the other character did. Help me out on that.


Because Zoro blocked an attack Law couldn't


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> it's that you say his stamina is better when zoro is using the ennma.  It's a weird thought pattern.
> And  also that' he's getting pounded to oblivion makes him look better from a stamina point.  Remember Kidd is there as well so it's being shared between the two.
> 
> Even more so when law was surprised Zoro could still stand much less attack kaido after blocking the hakai. ....well temporarily stopping.


Zoro didn't block hakai, he delayed it. If i get hit by a car and it slows down and keeps going. I didn't block the car. Law was impressed zoro delayed hakai and it was an impressive feat.
Laws fighting at a higher level than zoro, and doing it for longer. Zoro also needs enma to fight at that level, where as law and kidd do not.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> He got hit several times by a stronger version of momma on the rooftop. We really doing this?


I dunno are you really trying to compare BM "Several hits" to Hakkai? Can you show me all these hits? How many of them had CoC on them? How many of them dwarved an island? How many of them were aimed to kill all 5 RTs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Shame he didn't get hit by a combined attack that dwarves the island, right? Oh, and the hit that you're talking about? Yeah, guess who got hit by that exact attack first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changing your story now, where's that scan I asked for?
Zoro collapsed because he was drained of stamina, "Now" the drug is kicking in, which is indicated this chapter by the grim reaper.
Zoro collapsed after taking hakai - got healed completely
Fought king with enma sucking him dry. Without enma, he cant fight at that level, so hes trading stamina for attack power.
Got sucked dry and collapsed after battle
Now the drugs are kicking in. Indicated this chapter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bil02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> I’m just showing that his sneak attacks aren’t as lethal as you’re saying. Both people he snuck were relatively fine in both scenarios. Prove me wrong.


Nope Law wasn't having 30 broken bones,Zoro annihilates.

Zoro also destroys in the poll  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Kaidou gave that attack a lot of respect. Big Mom is literally chilling
> 
> 
> 
> Because Zoro blocked an attack Law couldn't





Strobacaxi said:


> I dunno are you really trying to compare BM "Several hits" to Hakkai? Can you show me all these hits? How many of them had CoC on them? How many of them dwarved an island? How many of them were aimed to kill all 5 RTs?


It’s a stronger version of that character period. Are you for real? Zoro got healed, fought a weaker character and was back on the ground again first. Please.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Oh yeah. Apparently only Enma drains stamina when most of Law’s kit also drains his stamina. But people forgot about that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Zoro didn't block hakai, he delayed it. If i get hit by a car and it slows down and keeps going. I didn't block the car. Law was impressed zoro delayed hakai and it was an impressive feat.


Yeah I corrected it at the end.  But it doesn't seem to be something law can do either it was that or the fact zoro could move afterwards.  




DarkRasengan said:


> Laws fighting at a higher level than zoro, and doing it for longer. Zoro also needs enma to fight at that level, *where as law and kidd do not.*


Law and Kidd are fighting and getting mercilessly beaten at a higher level....even as a team.

They'd get destroyed pretty quickly if it was a one on one.


----------



## Gabzy (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> A character that does not have advanced CoC cannot beat a character with advanced CoC, Oda emphasized this point many times this arc.


So are yamato and zoro stronger than all the admirals now?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Oh yeah. Apparently only Enma drains stamina when most of Law’s kit also drains his stamina. But people forgot about that.



From dressrosa days we have been waiting to see that stamina issue.  It Never came up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 28, 2022)

Something something Zoron was already Admiral level as far back as Dressrosa. Could’ve solo’d Fuji if he felt like it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Typhon (Jan 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Law can't avoid Zoro's attack either, hence why it would be extreme diff either way


The guy that can teleport and levitate objects can't dodge Zoro?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ayy lmao (Jan 28, 2022)

People are still making the "BM isn't using AdCoC on them" argument in 2022? 



Gabzy said:


> So are yamato and zoro stronger than all the admirals now?


Some of them definitely have AdCoC tho. Remember, the Admirals are confirmed to be the strongest force in the navy, with Aokiji even being stated by the Gorosei to be the world's strongest navy officer in his debut. Despite Sengoku having CoC. So either CoC-less admirals> Sengoku or they all have AdCoC.


----------



## fenaker (Jan 28, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> In BM's case she was displaying her typical shocked face. Oda has shown her shocked at things that you wouldn't expect before. With her it's words that matter. I'm sure you remember her telling Kaido to dodge Zoro's attack?
> 
> With Law it's different because Oda doesn't give him buffoon traits. It also mirrors Kidd's reaction to Luffy's G4. Both Supernova were clearly unnerved at what they were seeing from Zoro and Luffy.


Hi buddy it seems that Shanks train is going hard , From Shanks > Big mom to Shanks > Kaido , there is a little time we have to wait to establish this thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabzy (Jan 28, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> People are still making the "BM isn't using AdCoC on them" argument in 2022?
> 
> 
> Some of them definitely have AdCoC tho. Remember, the Admirals are confirmed to be the strongest force in the navy, with Aokiji even being stated by the Gorosei to be the world's strongest navy officer in his debut. Despite Sengoku having CoC. So either CoC-less admirals> Sengoku or they all have AdCoC.


I think only Akainu will have CoC. Maybe Kuzan, but i don't see the others having it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Typhon said:


> The guy that can teleport and levitate objects can't dodge Zoro?


he could not dodge doflamingo, or is his teleportation faster now? Law could only get faster in combat speed since dessrossa and he is not faster than zoro in combat speed, zoro reacted faster to hakai and before his power up, he parried hybrid Kaido kanabo multiple times.  If Law gets blocked like king was, he is getting cut instantly, if he starts with awakening, good look hitting zoro with it. He needs to find a way to land his attack against a Zoro that parried Kaido's kanabo before his power up. Not saying he can not do it eventually because he is smart, but his teleportation becomes irrelevant when characters with great reaction time like even fucking doflamingo learn about it, so he must do some slimy shit to land shit it without support from kid.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> he could not dodge doflamingo, or is his teleportation faster now? Law could only get faster in combat speed since dessrossa and he is not faster than zoro in combat speed, zoro reacted faster to hakai and before his power up, he parried hybrid Kaido kanabo multiple times.  If Law gets blocked like king was, he is getting cut instantly, if he starts with awakening, good look hitting zoro with it. He needs to find a way to land his attack against a Zoro that parried Kaido's kanabo before his power up. Not saying he can not do it eventually because he is smart, but his teleportation becomes irrelevant when characters with great reaction time like even fucking doflamingo learn about it, so he must do some slimy shit to land shit it without support from kid.


Law has dodged and defended against Kaido multiple times on panel.  
Law has also parried Kaido’s kanabo.


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Law has dodged and defended against Kaido multiple times on panel.
> Law has also parried Kaido’s kanabo.


chapter?


----------



## convict (Jan 28, 2022)

Thread has gone exactly as I anticipated. Zoro winning popular vote the same proportion as in the thread before this chapter, as this chapter changed nothing and prior agendas on both sides still stand. The same people who were already arguing for Law before are talking about major new feats that change things completely while the other side throwing in Law’s lack of advanced CoC comments

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

at least half of Zoros votes are fake and botted

Reactions: Funny 4 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> chapter?


Too lazy but Zoan Kaido was going for Law and he flipped out of the way. But we can meme about that perhaps because LUL Dragon Kaido was underperforming or so people say. 
He also defended against hybrid Kaido after attacking using curtain to do so. He definitely has great reactions, endurance defense.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

convict said:


> Thread has gone exactly as I anticipated. Zoro winning popular vote the same proportion as in the thread before this chapter, as this chapter changed nothing and prior agendas on both sides still stand. The same people who were already arguing for Law before are talking about major new feats that change things completely while the other side throwing in Law’s lack of advanced CoC comments


Polls matter btw.


----------



## convict (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Polls matter btw.



They matter in that they let us know who is more popular around here.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> It’s a stronger version of that character period. Are you for real? Zoro got healed, fought a weaker character and was back on the ground again first. Please.


So no attacks? No CoC? Ok

Are you still for real trying to compare BM by herself to Hakkai? Still? Oda went through all that trouble to show you but you still don't see it?

At this point you've gotta be trolling right?


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Too lazy but Zoan Kaido was going for Law and he flipped out of the way. But we can meme about that perhaps because LUL Dragon Kaido was underperforming or so people say.
> He also defended against hybrid Kaido after attacking using curtain to do so. He definitely has great reactions, endurance defense.


was searching for the feat and reached the chapter were kaido tells luffy he has beautiful eyes, yonko are so fucking lame I hope shanks and bb save the reputation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> From dressrosa days we have been waiting to see that stamina issue.  It Never came up.


Agreed. He’s good at deception so maybe it was cap. But he’s said this twice about his ability so I believe he is telling the truth.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

convict said:


> They matter in that they let us know who is more popular around here.


Yes exactly. Who’s more popular. Not the actual truth.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## convict (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Yes exactly. Who’s more popular. Not the actual truth.



Same with the arguments in this thread. No objectivity on both sides that is the world we live in but personally I really enjoy when I find out that my favorite character is more popular than other ones so this poll still pleases me 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> at least half of Zoros votes are fake and botted

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Agreed. He’s good at deception so maybe it was cap. But he’s said this twice about his ability so I believe he is telling the truth.



But even in this arc we saw where zoro and luffy were trying to conserve stamina because he didn't want to waste  it before reaching the rooftop.  Luffy was avoiding using G4 and such because it would deplete.

I'm guessing law's DF might have an effect on him like luffy does when he goes gears.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> So are yamato and zoro stronger than all the admirals now?


The admirals can probably use advanced CoC lol

And it's not totally crazy for a non advanced CoC character to beat an advanced character only if one condition applies, extreme difference in overall strength like Luffy vs the snake sisters. But that is definitely not the case for advanced CoC users. Their level by default makes them strong in all categories. 

Again, the admirals can probably use advanced CoC and if not, then it will be explained by the fact that Logias are the most feared for a reason.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Yea cause Zoro sure has his inside like a Yonkou with crazy DF not just normal human . Even GK is lethal for any human body inside .



The same guy who had 30 broken bones inside of him due to a 2 Yonko combo attack and carried on fighting even managing to wound one, but yeah Law is gonna one shot Zoro....


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Zoro didn't block hakai, he delayed it. If i get hit by a car and it slows down and keeps going. I didn't block the car. Law was impressed zoro delayed hakai and it was an impressive feat.
> Laws fighting at a higher level than zoro, and doing it for longer. Zoro also needs enma to fight at that level, where as law and kidd do not.





Canute87 said:


> Yeah I corrected it at the end.  But it doesn't seem to be something law can do either it was that or the fact zoro could move afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He delayed it by blocking it for a few seconds...if I stand in front of a car and resist it for a few seconds so that it doesn't move forwards, it's called blocking for that period of time.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 28, 2022)

A man that gets COC-Doubt by a mere Yonkou can't compete with the God of Hell. This conv is over guys, let it go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## bil02 (Jan 28, 2022)

The fact that Kid directed the only ever compliment he ever made to anyone outside his crew to Zoro is pretty funny tbh.

Kid was also very worried when Luffy gased out of G4 and it was reminiscent of when Shiki went mad when he was told Garp and the navy captured Roger.

Point being the strawhats are no normal crew and even their direct rivals seem to love/respect them alot.


Law being shocked at Zoro parallels Kid being shocked at Luffy,they know when someone isn't inferior to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

lAw 0nEsH0t zOrO

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> The same guy who had 30 broken bones inside of him due to a 2 Yonko combo attack and carried on fighting even managing to wound one, but yeah Law is gonna one shot Zoro....


So, Zoro tank full Hakai & it does internal damage now ?


----------



## Typhon (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> he could not dodge doflamingo, or is his teleportation faster now?


Zoro couldn't even hit a tower sized Dragon at point blank range and you want to try and play this card  

Doflamingo was already aware of Law's abilities and his fighting style. 



El Hit said:


> Law could only get faster in combat speed since dessrossa and he is not faster than zoro in combat speed, zoro reacted faster to hakai and before his power up, he parried hybrid Kaido kanabo multiple times.


Good thing he has teleportation to make up for it   Nvm the fact that Law reacted to Kaidou too


El Hit said:


> If Law gets blocked like king was, he is getting cut instantly


1000 optimistic ratings


El Hit said:


> , if he starts with awakening, good look hitting zoro with it. He needs to find a way to land his attack against a Zoro that parried Kaido's kanabo before his power up. Not saying he can not do it eventually because he is smart, but his teleportation becomes irrelevant when characters with great reaction time like even fucking doflamingo learn about it, so he must do some slimy shit to land shit it without support from kid.


Law can tag and react to Kaidou too. I don't see why you keep bringing this up. Law doesn't even need awakening to beat Zoro. He's more then equipped to land Mes or Gamma knife on a Zoro that had trouble tagging fucking King just flying around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, Zoro tank full Hakai & it does internal damage now ?



His bones were broken....internal damage. When he stopped hakai for a brief moment, it wasn't 50% of hakai was it? It was the full force...

The point is not he 'tanked' hakai but that he managed to block it briefly then carry on fighting with the sustained wounds from it, a combined Yonko attack intended to destroy the SNs, no one else has done anything close to this btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 28, 2022)

Can Rayleigh beat the whitebeard?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2022)

Typhon said:


> Zoro couldn't even hit a tower sized Dragon at point blank range and you want to try and play this card



ignoring the panel where big mom screamed “KAIDO DODGE!!!!!!  ”

Kaido dodged

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2022)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Can Rayleigh beat the whitebeard?


No, but he can prolly beat Shiki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Typhon said:


> Zoro couldn't even hit a tower sized Dragon at point blank range and you want to try and play this card
> 
> Doflamingo was already aware of Law's abilities and his fighting style.
> 
> ...


Show me the panels where law, Alone without doing support shit, fights and parries hybrid kaido without someone serving as bait for him. Zoro is obviously aware of how laws fruit works, your teleportation wanking already fell apart when characters on the lvl of doflaming can react to it when he is not using others as bait.  Not hitting kaido was before the power up when he could not control enma, lol at that disingenuous comment when in that same fight law was throwing rocks at yonkou  .  King has a speed mode and zoro had trouble reacting to it while he could parry Kaido, that is a good feat for king not an antifeat for zoro.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 28, 2022)

Never doubt the Zoro cult. He is their everything & his powerlul makes up the majority of his character.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fujitora (Jan 28, 2022)

PureWIN said:


> Powerhouse vs. Hax
> 
> Zoro would have to burn a ton of Haki blocking all of Law's ungodly hax.
> 
> ...


Law's been tanking hits from Yonko for hours now so I doubt that.


----------



## Fujitora (Jan 28, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He knew he had awakening here but had the look of a man glad to be on Zoro's side.



I guess BM< Luffy then following that logic.


----------



## Six (Jan 28, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> A non advanced CoC user will never beat an advanced CoC user.


You know what's funny, before the Emma reveal, dudes were saying Yamato could never beat Zoro despite the fact that she's an advcoc user. 

Now people have 100% flipped their opinions on this advcoc situation now that Zoro is 100% confirmed, not accusing you of this, just find it funny how quick people are to change opinions.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

Six said:


> You know what's funny, before the Emma reveal, dudes were saying Yamato could never beat Zoro despite the fact that she's an advcoc user.
> 
> Now people have 100% flipped their opinions on this advcoc situation now that Zoro is 100% confirmed, not accusing you of this, just find it funny how quick people are to change opinions.


 I think Yamato would give Zoro an extreme difficulty fight until he unlocks advanced CoC then wins.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 28, 2022)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Can Rayleigh beat the whitebeard?


Law is not Whitebeard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro gets the win for me. Infusion user, better raw physical stats too. Awakening is a big deal, but is it a bigger deal than Infusion? In the grand scheme of things, probably not. I think Oda wants us to consider them equally huge deals at this current tier level, but even with that said, Zoro still has the edge in pure physicality. I'm going off feats, speculation and overall expected trajectory here. Zoro is stronger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 28, 2022)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Can Rayleigh beat the whitebeard?


You mean can Mihawk beat shanks?


God Movement said:


> Zoro gets the win for me. Infusion user, better raw physical stats too. Awakening is a big deal, but is it a bigger deal than Infusion? In the grand scheme of things, probably not. I think Oda wants us to consider them equally huge deals at this current tier level, but even with that said, Zoro still has the edge in pure physicality. I'm going off feats, speculation and overall expected trajectory here. Zoro is stronger.


W, your analysis of feats stays strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> he could not dodge doflamingo, or is his teleportation faster now?





El Hit said:


> but his teleportation becomes irrelevant when characters with great reaction time like even fucking doflamingo learn about it


Kaido attacks Law. He dodges, then teleports and fries Kaido 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Teleports several times to dodge Kaido's shit.

*Spoiler*: __ 







So either his teleport got faster, Kaido is slower than DD or those feats of Doffy reacting to his teleport are PIS. 
Do you have the scans or chapter of Doffy reacting to teleport? Because I honestly don't recall it happening

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> Kaido attacks Law. He dodges, then teleports and fries Kaido
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


dragon kaido   he had to dodge that

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 28, 2022)

Clearly Doflamingo is faster than Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Typhon (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> Show me the panels where law, Alone without doing support shit, fights and parries hybrid kaido without someone serving as bait for him. Zoro is obviously aware of how laws fruit works, your teleportation wanking already fell apart when characters on the lvl of doflaming can react to it when he is not using others as bait.  Not hitting kaido was before the power up when he could not control enma, lol at that disingenuous comment when in that same fight law was throwing rocks at yonkou  .  King has a speed mode and zoro had trouble reacting to it while he could parry Kaido, that is a good feat for king not an antifeat for zoro.


Only you could think a speed mode is more difficult to deal with then actual teleportation


----------



## Oda Report (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro lols and orders law around as if they are still on the rooftop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Dunno (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, Zoro tank full Hakai & it does internal damage now ?


Are Zoro's bones inside of his body or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cursemark (Jan 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, Zoro tank full Hakai & it does internal damage now ?


It broke all his bones ofc it did internal damage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

Would be a great fight

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 28, 2022)

Zoro's who's going to be the World's Strongest Swordsman is going to be weaker than Law? I think not. 

Just bringing it up as an argument since people like to use the 'Law's a captain, Luffy's rival' argument.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 28, 2022)

Also would this mean diamante > Mihawk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Typhon said:


> Only you could think a speed mode is more difficult to deal with then actual teleportation


So you dont have panels of law doing anything to hybrid kaido in a 1vs1, I do have panels of law shitting his pants at zoro's feat and then getting his ass kicked by conquerors haki, a thing that zoro has now  He had trouble with the speed mode but he reacted every time, same as he would have trouble with law that is obviously faster because his teleport is instantaneous but unlike kings attacks, its predictable, he needs shit to switch places with his body.

This is law everytime he tries to swap places with the rocks he throws at zoro,  because tbh, against a swordsman with Acoc, thats the only shit he can do unless he uses awakening, throw shit and flee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Zoro's who's going to be the World's Strongest Swordsman is going to be weaker than Law? I think not.
> 
> Just bringing it up as an argument since people like to use the 'Law's a captain, Luffy's rival' argument.


this is for current, not EoS


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Clearly Doflamingo is faster than Kaido.


Dragon kaido was tagged by raizo, he is a fucking mountain   Base or hybrid kaido or gtfo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Jan 28, 2022)

Kid can control metal so Kid might win against Zoro, Law will get one shot by ACoC Asura.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> dragon kaido   he had to dodge that


To be fair, Law's ambush probably would've worked a little better had he not literally yelled "Chambres" and "Scalpel" before attacking DD.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ayy lmao (Jan 28, 2022)

Also, Law's teleportaion is best used for defense, to evade attacks, rather than to make an ambush. His teleportation has been shown to be fast enough to teleport someone away before base and Hybrid Kaido could reach them, so he should be able to evade Zoro's attacks with it. Like this


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> Dragon kaido was tagged by raizo, he is a fucking mountain   Base or hybrid kaido or gtfo


Convenient. Law teleported Luffy out of the way of a Thunder Bagua. Ofc Doflamingo would’ve had the reactions to save Luffy 5x over in Law’s place.


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Convenient. Law teleported Luffy out of the way of a Thunder Bagua. Ofc Doflamingo would’ve had the reactions to save Luffy 5x over in Law’s place.


That never happened, the only time he teleported luffy against base kaido, it was a random swing when luffy was distracted watching prometeus.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> That never happened, the only time he teleported luffy against base kaido, it was a random swing when luffy was distracted watching prometeus.


Oh my bad. Guess since it wasn’t a Thunder Bagua it doesn’t count as base Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Oh my bad. Guess since it wasn’t a Thunder Bagua it doesn’t count as base Kaido.


No it counts, My problem is with people that think law Will just come, teleport, one shot with gama knife while zoro still watches at the place law was before the teleport and just drop oneshoted.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> dragon kaido   he had to dodge that


Really. Bringing up feats from years ago?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

Law can’t react to Kaido tho


----------



## Sieves (Jan 28, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He knew he had awakening here but had the look of a man glad to be on Zoro's side.


When ever we get a reaction panel from Zoro to Law I will never let y’all forget it but for now


bil02 said:


> Nope Law wasn't having 30 broken bones,Zoro annihilates.
> 
> Zoro also destroys in the poll  .


because Zoro delusion is rampant on a coc high

do this poll again at the end of Wano and we’ll see the result

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## El Hit (Jan 28, 2022)

Firo said:


> Law can’t react to Kaido tho


yo forgot the previous page, where kaido was attacking zoro not law, I was talking about 1vs1 reactions.

When kaido focuses on law 1vs1, this happens. 

when he fights zoro, this happens. 

The portrayal is there and this was before the power up, not my fault oda loves zoro.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> yo forgot the previous page, where kaido was attacking zoro not law, I was talking about 1vs1 reactions.
> 
> When kaido focuses on law 1vs1, this happens.
> 
> ...


Did Kaido not gun for Law right after he attacked him.  Did he not react to him after tagging him.


----------



## Okkutsu (Jan 28, 2022)

This would be a really great fight. Both Law and Zoro have the best lethality in Onigashima. Zoro would most likely win more times then not due to his vastly superior CQC which is a pretty effective way to deal with someone like Law. He also has the lethality to deal with Law with one or a couple aCoC attacks. It’s a one shot if he uses Ashura 

Tho Law is a very cunning and a tactical fighter and could create an opening to land an effective blow on Zoro. He can also catch Zoro off guard by making his sword longer and hit him with Shock Wille.


----------



## Sieves (Jan 28, 2022)

El Hit said:


> yo forgot the previous page, where kaido was attacking zoro not law, I was talking about 1vs1 reactions.
> 
> When kaido focuses on law 1vs1, this happens.
> 
> ...


How is that Kaido focusing on law 1v1 when his trail also hit Zoro? And supposed “coc-doubt” aside there’s not a moment Law is ever shown to give up or willingly roll over to anything anyone says or does ever. Feeling fear but still pursuing anyway would just make him more impressive. But hey Law is literally fighting a yonko who will steal your life away if you hesitate and he hasn’t had any issues yet so color me skeptical.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Cursemark said:


> It broke all his bones ofc it did internal damage


All ?


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

Dunno said:


> Are Zoro's bones inside of his body or not?


By internal I mean internal organs which is not accessible from out side . U can break bones from out side


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jan 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> His bones were broken....internal damage. When he stopped hakai for a brief moment, it wasn't 50% of hakai was it? It was the full force...
> 
> The point is not he 'tanked' hakai but that he managed to block it briefly then carry on fighting with the sustained wounds from it, a combined Yonko attack intended to destroy the SNs, no one else has done anything close to this btw.


May b my fault for not being clear enough , internal damage as in internal organs which r extremely fragile . Bones r there to protect this little fragile guys from external attack . Law can by pass that protection & go for the weak spot .


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2022)

If anything Law intercepting Kaido mid flight to Zoro is impressive af. Kaido is one of the fastest characters in the series and Law caught him while he was mobile.

He then defended himself afterwards when Kaido aimed for him.  No reactions tho.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2022)

law makes zoro his patient

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bil02 (Jan 29, 2022)

Sieves said:


> When ever we get a reaction panel from Zoro to Law I will never let y’all forget it but for now
> 
> because Zoro delusion is rampant on a coc high
> 
> do this poll again at the end of Wano and we’ll see the result


This was already what people were saying at the beggining of Linlin fight.

The only thing that changed is Law attacking distracted linlin from the back to land attacks and taking her beatings..hardly feats that can't be replicated.

Law fans better pray Zoro's subplot with the reaper leads to him staying a cripple for the remainder of the arc or else,they ain't liking what is about to follow in the remainder of the arc.

Poll might even be more of a stomp by Wano's end,this isn't even a Zoro forum like in WG so poll reflects what the general one piece fandom thinks around here.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Jan 29, 2022)

Zoro has asura + cocoa which could scar Kaido, while Law has the haxiest fruit in existence and an f'ed up awakening. Tbh, it's difficult, I'll only go for law, not due to subjectivism, but due to the fact that in the end he got to fight a yonko ( even in a 2vs1 ), while Zoro put down a YC1 and is now talking to the ripper.

Featwise and as a matchup, it's very difficult to decide.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oda Report (Jan 29, 2022)

Zoro with out proper understanding of enma or ACOC was able to damage kaidou the easiest on the roof top and even impress law & kid to the point where Zoro on his last leg still ordered law around like a crewmate.

Zoro also was able to take out King who wasn't low level like say Vergo, or even now doflamingo.

Law DF powers are pretty good, but damn he was useless damage wise vs kaidou. His haki is pitiful. His combat reflexes are slower then Zoros and he relys too much on his DF powers.

A support type will never beat out a combatant like Zoro.


Even in his fight with Big Lame, I'm sure Kid will be the one show up law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## maupp (Jan 30, 2022)

Sieves said:


> When ever we get a reaction panel from Zoro to Law I will never let y’all forget it but for now
> 
> because Zoro delusion is rampant on a coc high
> 
> do this poll again at the end of Wano and we’ll see the result


If Law can beat Zoro in a poll right after a hype chapter of his while Zoro is down, then he never will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## maupp (Jan 30, 2022)

El Hit said:


> yo forgot the previous page, where kaido was attacking zoro not law, I was talking about 1vs1 reactions.
> 
> When kaido focuses on law 1vs1, this happens.
> 
> ...


Worth mentioning that this is prior to Zoro's power up while Law had already awakened, meaning an inferior version of Zoro had already outperformed awakened version of Law yet cats want to pretend Law cuts it against Zoro.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 30, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> L boys show me an attack that scarred an emperor.


Again

I've been scarred from a paper cut

Scars don't mean shit, boy

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## gunchar (Jan 30, 2022)

bil02 said:


> this isn't even a Zoro forum



The only character who is any competition in terms of wank here seems to be freaking Doffy for some reason.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## bil02 (Jan 30, 2022)

gunchar said:


> The only character who is any competition in terms of wank here seems to be freaking Doffy for some reason.


Doffy? This guy has been disrespected all throughout the raid by being matched against Tobbi Roppo in the battledome. 
He is kind of a little underrated here,Doffy is a commander level fighter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gunchar (Jan 30, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Doffy? This guy has been disrespected all throughout the raid by being matched against Tobbi Roppo in the battledome.
> He is kind of a little underrated here,Doffy is a commander level fighter.


I literally just had a discussion with a guy who apparently thinks Doffy would be somehow a YC1 if not higher level fighter among other things XD... But to be fair, i was also rather surprised about how hard Doffy gets wanked here.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## bil02 (Jan 30, 2022)

gunchar said:


> I literally just had a discussion with a guy who apparently thinks Doffy would be somehow a YC1 if not higher level fighter among other things XD... But to be fair, i was also rather surprised about how hard Doffy gets wanked here.


Certainly not top commander level but a step below in overall abilities.

The guy had a whole island under his control with Bird cage.
Needed Law to soften him before his fight with Luffy.
Was destroyed by G4 right but was also very nerved by Gamma knife prior to that.
Coc user+restrained casually Jozu in Marineford kind of gives him pretty good overall portrayal.


----------



## Oda Report (Jan 30, 2022)

gunchar said:


> I literally just had a discussion with a guy who apparently thinks Doffy would be somehow a YC1 if not higher level fighter among other things XD... But to be fair, i was also rather surprised about how hard Doffy gets wanked here.



And I've seen nothing but bais against Zoro or any other popular character.

Where member wank there opinion base tier list on characters who haven't even showcase there prowess, as if personal powers don't vary In this story and everyone has a set power level base off of a made up fan term that spread like wild fire like such as YC1. . .

So guess what....it's another forum like anywhere else.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## gunchar (Jan 30, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> And I've seen nothing but bais against Zoro or any other popular character.






Oda Report said:


> Where member wank there tier list as if personal powers don't vary In this story and everyone has a set power level base off of a made up fan term spread like wild fire like YC1. . .



Point is that Doffy is well below everyone accosiated with that fan term.



Oda Report said:


> So guess what....it's another forum like anywhere else.



With tons of Zoro fanboys, and at least some absolutely insane Doffy fanboys.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oda Report (Jan 30, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Point is that Doffy is well below everyone accosiated with that fan term.



Look here Mac Beth. That fan-term is just that a fan term. 

My point is your on a forum/in a child's fandom, not to.mention the shit you complain about is everywhere.. Wish you could purchase common sense however 



gunchar said:


> With tons of Zoro fanboys, and at least some absolutely insane Doffy fanboys.



Again, That's everywhere in ever Fandom.

The only odd balls is the righteous forum warrior's like ya self thinking you are doing GOda's work. 

Leave it out kid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gunchar (Jan 30, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Look here Mac Beth. That fan-term is just that a fan term.



Uhm???




Oda Report said:


> My point is your on a forum/in a child's fandom, not to.mention the shit you complain about is everywhere..



Nah, the fanverse has quite a bit more utterly insane wank and more delusions than some other places.



Oda Report said:


> Wish you could purchase common sense however



Bruh...



Oda Report said:


> Again, That's everywhere in ever Fandom.



In different amounts.



Oda Report said:


> The only odd balls is *the righteous forum warrior's like ya self thinking you are doing GOda's work.*







Oda Report said:


> Leave it out kid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oda Report (Jan 30, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Nah, the fanverse has quite a bit more utterly insane wank and more delusions than some other places.
> 
> Bruh...In different amounts





Lmao.

Keep fighting the good fight kid.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 30, 2022)

Freechoice said:


> Again
> 
> I've been scarred from a paper cut
> 
> Scars don't mean shit, boy



And I've been knocked down by an ant  

Nah seriously if you had a scar from a paper cut you should go and make a check-up. Perhaps you have diabetes bro.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gunchar (Jan 30, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Lmao.



The fanverse isn't the worst of them all but also far from the best, don't be delusional bro.



Oda Report said:


> Keep fighting the good fight kid.



What fight? And i'm pretty sure you're not notable older but most likely younger than me kid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oda Report (Jan 30, 2022)

gunchar said:


> The fanverse isn't the worst of them all but also far from the best, don't be delusional bro.



Ok inspector. Never did rate this site, I usually leave that up to forum warriors like you. 

Don't throw words in my posts, that never existed in them in the 1st place. That's delusion son. 



gunchar said:


> What fight? And i'm pretty sure you're not notable older but most likely younger than me kid.



The fight against fandoms. Keep it up son. You can be 100 years old, still a kid in the mind  son. 

You can have the last say kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sieves (Jan 30, 2022)

maupp said:


> If Law can beat Zoro in a poll right after a hype chapter of his while Zoro is down, then he never will.


It’s not a hype chapter of his it’s a hype chapter shared with kid and 50% it isn’t focused on the fight. Lets see the conclusion of the arc first, huh. The newest bounties will help clear all this up.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheNirou (Jan 30, 2022)

Zoro beats him with extreme diff currently, however the outcome will change soon when Law will gain his power up.


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 31, 2022)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> A man that gets COC-Doubt by a mere Yonkou can't compete with the God of Hell. This conv is over guys, let it go.


You aren't honestly suggesting that Kaido used CoC on Law here, are you? Law is obviously surprised because he's unable to fully block Kaido's attack (even though he DOES react to it, as shown by his hands and sword being in different positions than in the last panel). Law being able to move proves that this wasn't CoC, to say nothing of the fact that there are zero action lines coming from Kaido's face to suggest that he's doing something without moving.

You might as well say that Apoo CoC-doubted Luffy.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 31, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> You aren't honestly suggesting that Kaido used CoC on Law here, are you? Law is obviously surprised because he's unable to fully block Kaido's attack (even though he DOES react to it, as shown by his hands and sword being in different positions than in the last panel). Law being able to move proves that this wasn't CoC, to say nothing of the fact that there are zero action lines coming from Kaido's face to suggest that he's doing something without moving.
> 
> You might as well say that Apoo CoC-doubted Luffy.


Yeah, crazy take to think that emphasis on two opponents eye in the world of One Piece is an indication of COC. 
Lol.


----------



## convict (Jan 31, 2022)

Hey person who is making dupes just to vote for Zoro you have really been slacking off the past day the person who is making dupes to vote for Law has been gaining some ground

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

